
Swift 5.2: Run external program from your SwiftUI application on macOS - EchoFive
https://medium.com/macoclock/swift-5-2-run-external-program-from-your-swiftui-application-on-macos-96d2ebf75698
======
ken
The title isn't quite accurate. This isn't about SwiftUI at all, or even
Cocoa. It's simply how to launch a process with Foundation.

While it's true the new property executableURL isn't documented, the old
launchPath was marked as deprecated for 10.13, and the Foundation 10.13
release notes do mention this change.

